
Restaurants in India Getting Zinged by Delivery App Zomato - simoes
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/29/technology/india-restaurants-logout-delivery-zomato.html
======
anurag619
The fact missing out here which no one noticed is the prices.

The prices of food items on Zomato are always higher than that served at the
restaurant.

The restaurant owners are always changing the prices and still complain that
Zomato is cheating them by offering discounts.

Also they forgot the fact that without zomato it would have so difficult for
them to discover and serve. Basically they want the entire business of zomato
without any cost.

------
prtkgpt
I used Zomato's Gold membership for a year. It was so affordable to get
started knowing that we will be getting a ton of value back while dining &
drinking with friends only around Connaught Place in Delhi. I visited Delhi 3
times during the course of that 1 year period of membership and each time I
really enjoyed the entire experience from value point of view while still
being able to enjoy a lot of high-end places.

------
gingabriska
My experience with delivery app is nothing but fantastic.

Customers should band up and boycott the restaurants who want to end delivery
app business and whoever is part of this movement. To each his own.

Thing is, customer was never king in India unlike many other countries where
you can sue and get compensated.

